# premade raw



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

there is this local shop near my house, they supply pre-made dog food. its like little blocks kinda shape. my neighbour feed his pitbull with that food and told me to try it. shane is getting skinnier day by day orijen is not helping at all plus not good poop . im just waiting for the bag to finish and start that raw. 
Chicken/Bone & Vegetable-50LBS for $50​ 
i think its better then spending $76 on orijen and you get nothing out of it.​ 
i was hoping if i can give this premade raw with one chicken neck so he can get calicum source. do i need to add any supplements like fish oil or somethhing like that ?​


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

I mean, can't go wrong with Orijen, but if your pup is taking it so well, RAW is the way to go in opinion. Just read up alot and do it right.


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Look into K9 Kravings, its the best premade raw dog food there is. Bravo and a few others arent even close to the quality of k9 Kravings. I've been feeding my puppy k9 kravings for about a month now and he's growing a perfect rate and is lean.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

ali2020 said:


> there is this local shop near my house, they supply pre-made dog food.
> 
> Chicken/Bone & Vegetable-50LBS for $50​


First, you need to know what's in it. Bones or not?  What's the ratio of meat to bone to veggies? Any organ meats?

Once you know all that THEN you can figure out how and if you need to add anything to it.

Remember - you can *start* with a single protein source but you need to add more sources.

A *balanced* raw diet will contain at least 3-5 (or more) protein sources.


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

Im very happy with K9 Kraving. My boy looks and feels great on it. 

What you are describing sounds more like some butcher putting chicken and bones together and selling it as PRE MADE. Company's like K9 craving, Primal, Bravo have the Organ meat, muscle meat, bone etc...ratio's balanced already for you (supposedly!) but all company's are not created equal. 

Research and decide which company best suits your family's needs. 
As for dry food, we loved Orijen, but for us raw is the way to go. : )
Good luck!


----------



## mockbam5 (Jan 27, 2010)

As pazzo just said, If money is not an issue then I wouldnt think twice about the premade raw food like k9-kravings. k9 kravings for an adult or puppy with a Beef Diet runs about $150 a month for 60 pounds of food.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One thing to remember, when a dog is eating just a ground blend, they do need something to clean the tarter off their teeth, so a RMB meal every few days would be best.
I still like to know exactly what my dogs are eating(big reason I feed raw), and the pre-made isn't under my control.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I buy pre made raw.
It called bravo. It has bones in it & veggies. Kilo also gets bones on a reg basis.
Its WAYYYY cheaper to buy it pre made.
Chicken is like 5.99 a pound where I buy it.
It cost me 50 bux for 30 pounds of the pre made stuff.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Raziel said:


> I buy pre made raw.
> It called bravo. It has bones in it & veggies. Kilo also gets bones on a reg basis.
> Its WAYYYY cheaper to buy it pre made.
> Chicken is like 5.99 a pound where I buy it.
> It cost me 50 bux for 30 pounds of the pre made stuff.


What the heck kind of chicken is 5.99 a pound?

I bought 40LBS of chicken leg quarters for $16~

boneless breasts are $1.79/LB where I go.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Also, its definitely not cheaper everywhere. The only premade raw I've seen around here is Nature's Variety. I was feeding Damian that for awhile. It was costing roughly $70 a week when mixing different meats. And that was when he was younger and eating less. 

I spend about $30-40 on RAW a month doing it myself. Thats saving $240 a month for me!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Raziel said:


> Its WAYYYY cheaper to buy it pre made.
> Chicken is like 5.99 a pound where I buy it.


WOW!! I wouldn't expect to pay THAT much even for free range, hand-raised on totally organic feed, massaged every night before bed chicken!


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA! Yea, that must be fancy chicken.


----------

